# Schadstoffkataster, aber wie?



## Boromir (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Schadstoffkataster, das heißt man fährt raus an das Gewässer fotografiert und nimmt Proben. Die Bilder kommen auf den PC und meine Aufgabe ist es daraus eine Webdokumentation zu erstellen, die später auf CD gebrannt wird. Es handelt sich dabei um ca. 60 Seen und ein paar Flüsse. Bis jetzt habe ich das alles mit Dreamweaver in Tabellenform gemacht (Tabelle-Bild rein-Probendaten). Irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht so, sieht nach 0815 aus. Das Problem dabei ist nur, das es sich um hunderte von Bildern und Proben handelt, die auch des Öfteren ergänzt und aktualisiert werden. Nun meine Frage an euch. Wie würdet ihr an die Sache rangehen und zwar so, das sich der Arbeitsaufwand in Grenzen hält?

Gruß Boromir

Screenshot


----------



## Gumbo (28. Mai 2006)

Du könntest die Datenverarbeitung mit einer Datenbank erledigen. Damit wird die Datenergänzung zwar einfacher, doch das System dafür wirst du noch zusätzlich entwickeln müssen.


----------



## andiprue (28. Mai 2006)

Ich finde die Idee mit der Datenbank gar nicht so schlecht. Man müsste zwar verschiedene Dinge beachten,aber das wäre eine gute Lösung. Wenn du dieses Kataster als qualitativ hochwertig verkaufen möchtest, könnte man eine C# oder VB.net Anwendung in betracht ziehen. Die ist schnell fertig und sieht für den normalsterblichen User nach viel Arbeit aus.


----------



## Boromir (28. Mai 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,

ich dachte mir schon das was mit Datenbank kommt, nur leider habe ich davon nicht den blassesten Schimmer. Trotzdem, Danke.

Boromir


----------

